# How to Center Looped Tubes on a Dankung



## M.J

A discussion came up just recently about centering the tubes on a traditional "ring-top" style Dankung. There was some debate as to weather it was possible or useful to do this. There is a way to get the tubes lined up right pretty much every time. It takes a little practice but is soon second nature.

Step one:









Pre-shot, pouch and ammo in one hand, slingshot in the other. Hangin' loose.

Step two:









Pull the slingshot straight out from you. The top of the slingshot points straight at your ammo-holding hand. You don't stretch the bands all the way out like this but get them taught. 25% or so of your full draw.

Step three:









In one continuous motion move the slingshot into firing position, forks up or to the side, whichever is your prefered style.

Step four:









Aim or focus or call upon the Force or whatever you do and release. Reload and repeat.

Like I said, it takes a bit of practice. I'm so used to doing it now that I do it even on flatband slingshots. It ensures that the bands are always coming straight off the slingshot, no matter what type you use.

Hope this helps!


----------



## AZ Stinger

Same here, good post M J...


----------



## Beanflip

!


----------



## lightgeoduck

Great Job, MJ.

I was wanting to get to doing this, but someone seems to have my dankung slingshot 

I linked to this thread, in the thread that asked about this, with the hopes this is visable to ones that need it...

LGD


----------



## M.J

lightgeoduck said:


> Great Job, MJ.
> 
> I was wanting to get to doing this, but someone seems to have my dankung slingshot
> 
> I linked to this thread, in the thread that asked about this, with the hopes this is visable to ones that need it...
> 
> LGD


Thanks, man!

I was going to use my Palm Thunder but it's kinda hard to find in my slingshot basket what with it being dark and all. h34r:


----------



## bigron

thanks m j


----------



## Thistle

This is actually very helpful. Your thumb and index finger placement is more solid than mine. I can see now that I'm also too far down on the forks.

Thanks for taking the time to illustrate this more clearly. It's very good and very much appreciated.


----------



## mr. green

Thank you. Very helpful for beginners. Now, I see the light.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Nice technique. Helps alot.


----------



## M.J

Thistle said:


> This is actually very helpful. Your thumb and index finger placement is more solid than mine. I can see now that I'm also too far down on the forks.


The slingshot in the picture is a Dankung Palm Thunder, which is pretty small. I also have large hands so that together may be why the grip in the pics looks different from yours. I would advise "choking up" on the fork as much as possible, though. I think it helps to keep the fork tips in proper orientation to the shooter.

My wife shoots a Dankung as her primary slingshot and I'm trying to help her with her grip so she's not pushing one fork tip out farther than the other. Otherwise she's pretty prone to fork hits.


----------



## SlingDaddy

Well done for posting this M_J. I figured this out myself from a text only description when I got my first Dankung, but it took a bit of head scratching. Your photos should really help out some of those who are newcomers to looped tubes


----------



## Thistle

M_J said:


> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually very helpful. Your thumb and index finger placement is more solid than mine. I can see now that I'm also too far down on the forks.
> 
> 
> 
> I would advise "choking up" on the fork as much as possible, though. I think it helps to keep the fork tips in proper orientation to the shooter.
> 
> My wife shoots a Dankung as her primary slingshot and I'm trying to help her with her grip so she's not pushing one fork tip out farther than the other. Otherwise she's pretty prone to fork hits.
Click to expand...

It does help. I TRIED THIS as soon as I arrived home this morning. I've only just begun to wean myself from the hammer grip and explore other grip types. I realized this morning my problem is two-fold I think. I got really comfortable with the hammer grip, and transitioning from archery. But I'm wanting to branch out and explore all of the slingshot styles. I also took a nasty blow to the hand a week ago, so my subconscious is muttering, grumbling, and growling not to get up-close and personal with those forks just yet.

Getting higher up on those fork is definitely much better. It just feels right. Feels more secure. Shoots better too . More comfortable. And you're spot on. Pushing out one fork tip is a problem I've caught myself doing.

It's a journey. But I'm having fun. Again, thanks for the tips!


----------



## Knotty

Thanks for the instructions. My first Metal slingshot is on its way and I wasn't sure how I'd use it.


----------



## paintchips

This was totally helpful.

Also, helped with my pouch loading.

Thanks,

Brandon


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Again great explaination.

Myself, I stretch holy whatever out of the tubes; then with assistance tie off as close to the forks as possible.
Then use O rings not tight, but just to keep looped band together, alomg the length of the tubing, one each band.

This works great for me, but is only my opinion.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## oldmiser

Thanks for sharing..I guess I will have to try this hand grip as I am a side shooter..to get a smoother release with out any fork hits..

again thank you..~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## NaturalFork

I use this method when shooting looped tubes. But I still end up with fliers .... I must not be skilled enough.


----------



## M.J

NaturalFork said:


> I use this method when shooting looped tubes. But I still end up with fliers .... I must not be skilled enough.


The pouch, you must turn.


----------

